# My Linpack Xtreme Benchmark Score is really weird.



## liujohn6571 (Apr 23, 2020)

My 9900K@5.0 only got around 230 GFLOPS, which is ridiculous. I've seen people getting at least 500 GFLOPS or more.
Also, how come my 9900K only has 8 threads? And why is my maximum CPU usage only 52%?


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 23, 2020)

Score is probably memory timings.

Others, I do not know...


----------

